# Intro to my cat family



## misspinkbitch (Mar 27, 2011)

In order of attatched
Tammy, Manny, Pumpkin, Cupcake, Bolt, kitten 1, kitten 2, kitten 3 and Petal (mum of 3 kittens).

Have lots more really cute pics of all the cats and cupcakes kittens for an albumn on here when I'm all approved etc x


----------



## misspinkbitch (Mar 27, 2011)

thankyou


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Your cats and kittens are sooo cute! I also have a Pumpkin who is orange and white. My other kitty is white with black like yours. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sassypurr11 (Mar 27, 2011)

All your cats are cute! The kittens are adorable!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome! Your cats are lovely. I especially liked the picture of Bolt sleeping. He looks so peaceful.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Pretty cats! I have a Pumpkin too


----------



## misspinkbitch (Mar 27, 2011)

Bolt is one of Cupcakes litter from december and kitten 1 now has a name and an owner - Mater. I'm keeping kitten 3 as I've always wanted a grey tabby and somehow managed to 'breed' one myself lol thinking buffy as its feisty or pancake as was born on pancake day not sure yet lol


----------



## Annette (Mar 28, 2011)

*Great Kitties*

Glad to know I'm not the only fur-mom to multiple critters:cool


----------



## misspinkbitch (Mar 27, 2011)

glad you all like  its so nice to have somewhere to talk cat especially kittens and pregnant atm without automatically being told get them done and theres no problem (I've read that alot in various place). I've always believed that unless theirs a medical reason that every animal should have the chance to have 1 baby/set of babies before thats removed from them


----------



## misspinkbitch (Mar 27, 2011)

just uploaded an albumn with more piccies


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Which cat had kittens?


----------



## Jazi&Levi (Mar 31, 2011)

Pumpkin is adorable


----------



## Sunlight (May 31, 2010)

Welcome on the forum. I love Pumpkin, too. But the others are cute also.


----------

